# I should sell it, I really should



## Proteus617 (May 22, 2011)

But I probably won't.  I was hunting through the bargain cameras at the local Goodwill.  Old disposables, APS happy-snappers, and assorted plastic junk.  Laying with the rest was a cased Voigtlander Perkeo II.  The case has a few minor scuffs, but the camera is perfect.  A few VERY minor wear marks marks from the case, but these may just be velvet residue and could be cleaned, no bright marks on the chrome.  No dust in the lens or film compartment.  The only sign that it has ever been used is a modern plastic 120 spool on the feed side.  Basically EX/EX+.  As a bonus, it has the less common and more desirable Color-Skopar in a Syncro Compur.  The shutter was a touch sticky at 1 sec, but after 5 cycles it timed out reliably on all speeds and stayed that way.


----------



## formerpro (May 22, 2011)

I can't help it, but being the camera whore that I am, I would keep it and use it. ;-)


----------



## compur (May 22, 2011)

Great find!.  I once found a Nikon Rangefinder at a thrift store on the cheapie camera shelf 
at the back of the store priced at $5.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2011)

I got a Metz CT-45 at a Seattle-area Goodwill for $1.99 around 1988...it looked like, well, an "old flash",so I know the absolute thrill of a mega-bargain/mis-ID'd piece.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 22, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I got a Metz CT-45 at a ...


 
Wow! I still have 2 of those beauties. My first and only flash units.


----------



## Proteus617 (May 22, 2011)

That thrift store has already produced a Bessamatic Deluxe and a Viewmaster Personal camera.  Saw a Canon IV with the Serenar 50/1.8 there for $20 a few years ago.  I had no money in my pocket.  I ran red lights getting to the bank machine, but it was gone.


----------



## Mike_E (May 22, 2011)

I pulled a Nikkor 105mm f/2.5 out of a Goodwill for $13 a couple of years ago.  Happy times


----------

